
The order of operations is morally wrong - shawndumas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9h1oqv21Vs
======
claudius
You really have addition before subtraction? We had addition and subtraction
on an equal footing, and then doing left-to-right gives the correct answer
unambiguously.

